# Sunroof Seal, and Trunk seal



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm having a problem finding who manufactured the sunroof in the 1993 Nissan Sentra XE. I have taking it to differnt people and know one can locate the manufacture of it. I called a Nissan dealer but it will take them a few weeks to find it, has anyone had to replace the seals in sunroof, even if not the manufacturer seal any seals that fit for it. Also where can I find a new seal for my trunk, have sterio equitment but can't put it in till I have seals replaced.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think this is in the wrong section...

but to let you know what I did...

my trunk and sunroof were leaking and I took mine to a body shop and they took care of it for me...

no more leak... but I am not sure if every shop does this..
they charged me $40


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I tryed that, i guess it's not set up like a normal seal, instead of taking everything apart, this seal just snaps in. I could do it if I replaced the whole sunroof, but I just had it shaded. Everyone I know hasd the same problem with it, my cousin had a new seal put in but she can't remember who the manufacuture was. But thats for posting.


----------

